# Lagomorph Power!



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey I thot this was a chat room for bunnies only, but it's all humans, just like all the other chat rooms. That stinks! Why can't we bunnies have our own chat room?! My human showed me a movie called Night Of The Lepus and it was boring but it did give me an idea about us bunnies taking over the world. Then I thot some more about us running the world and it started to seem like a lot of trouble because then we would have less nap time. 

I'm Harvey by the way. I'm the worlds greatest bunny. I know because my human tells me so everyday and she would never lie. My hobbies are napping and I also enjoy good books. My human got me a true crime book and I'm really enjoying it. I'm already on chapter five.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 14, 2015)

Here I am getting dinner.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Sep 15, 2015)

ah yes, enjoy eating after reading a good book =0)


----------



## Bville (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Harvey, I'm Smokey. I have a twin brother Fred and an adopted sister Pepper. Our mom usually posts on this website, but at least we do have one forum called Bunny Chat that I see you found. We can talk to each other there all things bunny like destruction, new food sources, and training our humans to give us treats and let us out to play, etc. Glad to have you here Harvey! You seem like a bunny that could teach us a lot!! :brownbunny


----------



## Akzholedent (Sep 16, 2015)

Pippi here! I'm the super duper rotten bunny.. hehehe.. But mum says I'm cute. ^_^ We rabbits do need to take over the world. Though I like watching Once Upon a Time, I think we'd make much more interesting tv shows. There's just not enough grass and hopping on tv these days! 

Mum and Dad recently brought me two new... friends... who I mentioned in my thread: Mr. Shedding Fluffball (Butterscotch) and Miss Snappy Growly Mean Bun (Ellie). I haven't been near them yet, because they're not neutered, but mum says their appointment is next week, and they'll be moving inside to heal up.... I think I'd rather keep the house to myself!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 16, 2015)

Bville said:


> Hi Harvey, I'm Smokey. I have a twin brother Fred and an adopted sister Pepper. Our mom usually posts on this website, but at least we do have one forum called Bunny Chat that I see you found. We can talk to each other there all things bunny like destruction, new food sources, and training our humans to give us treats and let us out to play, etc. Glad to have you here Harvey! You seem like a bunny that could teach us a lot!! :brownbunny



Hi Smokey. I like your color. You are lucky you got to stay with your brother. I had four sisters and I never see them. Im glad to find a place to talk to other bunnies about bunny business.

Hey did anyone here ever try oranges? My human gave me a piece and gross! I never smelled anything so pungent and awful. No WAY was I gunna lick it. I wouldn't even let her pet me till she washed those nasty, orange smelling hands. Humans are so dumb. Who would ever eat a orange? Especially if there's bananas around?


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 16, 2015)

Akzholedent said:


> Pippi here! I'm the super duper rotten bunny.. hehehe.. But mum says I'm cute. ^_^ We rabbits do need to take over the world. Though I like watching Once Upon a Time, I think we'd make much more interesting tv shows. There's just not enough grass and hopping on tv these days!
> 
> Mum and Dad recently brought me two new... friends... who I mentioned in my thread: Mr. Shedding Fluffball (Butterscotch) and Miss Snappy Growly Mean Bun (Ellie). I haven't been near them yet, because they're not neutered, but mum says their appointment is next week, and they'll be moving inside to heal up.... I think I'd rather keep the house to myself!



Pippi! Are you still biting those humans of yours? I used to bite my humans clothes because I thought it was hair tangles and I was trying to do a good groom job on them. But humans say ' no bite! Bad bunny' so I let them go around messy now. 

Sorry to hear about tha invasion of others into your space. I hope the will end up being cool. Right now they sound lame. Mr Shedding Fluffball will be leaving dust bunnies everywhere. Don't lick him! You'll end up eating his hair. As for Miss Snappy Growly, you can handle her. First, it's your house first. Remember that. It's your territory! So she better be extra nice to you. Let me know how it's working out once they move in.


----------



## Akzholedent (Sep 16, 2015)

Mum got a new hair brush in the mail the other day, so Mr. Shedding Fluffball got a bit of a... haircut? The back yard is covered with white fluffballs, even after mum cleaned them up! She let him hop around on the leash, and he ran into the neighbor's yard, where the grass is longer. Crazy rabbit. Miss Snappy Growly does kinda scare me.. she has big teeth and long, claws, and a nasty attitude. But maybe, she'll be won over with my award-winning cuteness! I know I would. ^_^ 

I've been doing my best Sphinx-rabbit pose all day today. Pretty soon, the ancient Egyptians will be worshipping me and carving me into big statues! 

View attachment 1442455336299.jpg


----------



## Milyvan (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Harvey! I'm glad to meet another bibliophile lagomorph! I'm Tumper -a lionhead- and I've read most of my mom's logistics books and one of her bibles. I even read her psych papers when she leaves them in a hurry. I'm usually pretty shy and think the best bunnies are human, but I'm pleased to see another bunny devouring learning! TY!:wink


----------

